

Keep The Boy In School [historic ad, 1921] - eru
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/progress/notes.html#tractor

======
jumper
"[http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/progress/notes.html#tract...](http://www-
formal.stanford.edu/jmc/progress/notes.html#tractor)" Seems like the link is
wrong... it only works when you replaced that '-' with a '.'. Odd that it
already has 4 points but no comments regardless of that....

~~~
rms
Works for me. Something with your local DNS maybe?

